# Audio integrado en un PC



## oleares (May 12, 2008)

Estoy montando un PC con el audio integrado. Para ello he desmontado dos altavoces amplificados Samsung de dos vías (bastante decentes) y los he metido en la caja del PC., junto con el amplificador. 
Al arrancar el PC,  los altavoces emiten un ligero zumbido. En en reposo y con determinadas aplicaciones (Word, Photoshop) el silencio es casi absoluto, pero las aplicaciones que usan sonido (WMedia, Internet...)  causan ronroneo en el altavoz de graves y silbido en el de agudos. Es suficientemente débil para que el audio tape estas interferencias, pero suficientemente fuerte como para que, cuando no suena música, sea molesto.
He trasteado toda la tarde, moviendo puntos de masa y haciendo diferentes pruebas sin resultado, hasta que he conectado la fuente de alimentacion antigua... y silencio absoluto.
Es decir, con el amplificador alimentado por su fuente, todo va como una seda, pero con el amplificador alimentado por la fuente del PC, aparece el ruido. 
Diferencias entre ambas situaciones:
La fuente original, pone que da 13V (en reposo 14,5, lo he comprobado), mientras que la del PC da 12V.
La fuente original es externa, pero el amplificador sigue estando dentro del PC, expuesto al mismo "ruido eléctrico" que antes. 
Alguien tiene una explicación ?
Os estaré eternamente agradecido


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 12, 2008)

En las fuentes de pc, la tension no baja a travez de un transformador, se rectifica, se filtra y es bajada a travez de pequeños transformadores y bobinas. ademas, tenes q ver en cual de las tomas de tension lo colocas. por otro lado las fuentes de pc (si bien estan filtradas y desacopladas) llevan integrados que trabajan en altisimas frecuencias y producen zumbidos en los cables de energia. todo esto, no afecta a las placas de la pc, ya q no son sistemas de audio convencionales sino digitales.

por ultimo, segun entiendo has colocado los parlantes dentro del gabinete, lo cual no es aconsejable por varios motivos.
1) no es buena la acustica
2) los parlantes se componen con imanes y electroimanes (bobina) que generan campos magneticos y electricos, y que posiblemente afectarán el normal desempeño de tu computadora.

sin mas, me despido.

saludos.


----------



## oleares (May 13, 2008)

Gracias por responder, DJ Draco.

Tengo que decirte que los altavoces son blindados (llevan un capuchón metálico que cubre la bobina y el imán) y después de diversas pruebas, no he observado que produzcan ningún efecto negativo en el desempeño del PC.

Lo que no sé es si existe algún tipo de filtro de red para "depurar" la señal que me llega a través de la fuente de alimentación del PC. En todo caso, siempre puedo usar el audio con su fuente de alimentación original.


----------

